# Tip was in cash and TREATS.



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OK, so get a ping for pool AND it says long 45 minutes. I figure it's Oak airport and usually there isn't a 2nd person to pickup, so I accept. Find out it is to SJ airport (first time there). No big deal. PIckup is a gated golf course/living area. Hit the 'call' button, nothing. Wait, wait...lucky about same time a huge gargage truck pulls up; he takes pity and enters his code to let me in. I find pax no problem, but not at address or pin. She says she use app to txt for gate info, app never said boo. OK, get her in and start the ride. Brain dead app still navigating me to her address vs the destination; being not aware just how to get out i follow the nav only to discover I have to u-turn to get out. Finally app updates and on our way.
Very talkative pax, fine with me. She's the 'head' airline stewardess for her flights today (that explains why SJ and not SFO or OAK). 45 minutes of talking learned some on how being a stewardess works.

At drop off she hands be a cash tip (first cash tip, thank you) AND a goodie bag full of snacks. Pretty sure better than the cash tip. Get home and see, really nice snacks. I figure this is what the 1st class passengers get. I wouldn't know; stuck in the cattle area of the plane.... :roflmao:


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

You accepted stolen goods as partial compensation for services rendered. Not good for your record.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> You accepted stolen goods


Are we making an assumption here? I was supposed to say NO to the bag, but ok to the fiver? R e a l l y? :roflmao:

perhaps it a perk for her? AND I have no idea if the bag and treats came OFF a plane. Do you?

My record? Stolen snacks passed on to somebody else. Um, er, ah ok. Please spell assume slowly for me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> OK, so get a ping for pool AND it says long 45 minutes. I figure it's Oak airport and usually there isn't a 2nd person to pickup, so I accept. Find out it is to SJ airport (first time there). No big deal. PIckup is a gated golf course/living area. Hit the 'call' button, nothing. Wait, wait...lucky about same time a huge gargage truck pulls up; he takes pity and enters his code to let me in. I find pax no problem, but not at address or pin. She says she use app to txt for gate info, app never said boo. OK, get her in and start the ride. Brain dead app still navigating me to her address vs the destination; being not aware just how to get out i follow the nav only to discover I have to u-turn to get out. Finally app updates and on our way.
> Very talkative pax, fine with me. She's the 'head' airline stewardess for her flights today (that explains why SJ and not SFO or OAK). 45 minutes of talking learned some on how being a stewardess works.
> 
> At drop off she hands be a cash tip (first cash tip, thank you) AND a goodie bag full of snacks. Pretty sure better than the cash tip. Get home and see, really nice snacks. I figure this is what the 1st class passengers get. I wouldn't know; stuck in the cattle area of the plane.... :roflmao:


Its what First Class is SUPPOSED TO GET !

when i fly
I purchase only the Finest $35.00 seats . . .

Then get the snack package.
2 mix drinks and 1/4 can of pringles.
Additional $16.00

Only the Best.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I purchase only the Finest $35.00 seats . . .


Yeah, me too. Way, way in the back usually. Way too expensive up in the front, so not worth it. The snack (bag) they get certainly is nice. Ate half way through it already.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

What, EXACTLY, were the snacks? Trail mix? A medley of fun size candy bars or M&M variants? Popcorn? Was it a themed snack, like something stale obviously left over from a past holiday? Were they gummy edibles from a dispensary? Were they homemade?


----------

